# triceps help needed!!!!



## John Will (Aug 8, 2017)

Not sure what to do different. my triceps are seriously lacking to the point where it would appear like i don't train them at all and only do biceps which is not the case. my biceps grow like weeds even if i cut back on training them but no matter what i do triceps dont seem to respond. i normally hit them with heavy compound movements like close grip bench, weighted dips, and skull crushers followed by some isolation movents like rope pushdowns and overhead extensions. they get stronger i can lift a lot of weight in all of those exercises they just dont seem to grow. any tips would be appreciated thanks alot guy


----------



## stonetag (Aug 8, 2017)

Well try isolation exercises, never really heard of that issue, usually the other way around.


----------



## bsw5 (Aug 8, 2017)

I seem to have the same issue. My triceps just want grow the way I want them too. They are definitely my lagging muscle. So I've started working then twice a week. I'll see how that goes.


----------



## Hurt (Aug 8, 2017)

My triceps respond well to reverse grip cable press downs. If you have only been doing traditional rope pressdowns, give them a shot to hit from a different angle. I like using the EZ curl bar, bend slightly at the hip, and keep my upper arm perpendicular to the floor, then keep it under control and squeeze hard at the peak of the contraction then release slowly. Good luck!


----------



## Rip (Aug 8, 2017)

Triceps make up 2/3 of the total arm size. 
Are you using good form?
Do you flare your elbows out? Keep them together. 
EZ bar extensions above the head are good for the long head.
Try mind to muscle and peak contraction. 
Do you extend you arm fully?


----------



## knightmare999 (Aug 8, 2017)

I'm doing PPL right now.  Biceps have almost always overshadowed triceps.  Used to do 1 more exercise for tri's than bis when I did arm days.  Doing PPL, I did 2 exercises for each on their respective days.

Been doing the following recently:

Worked into Push day (I'll usually do close grip press before any chest work):
Overhead triceps extensions with a rope and cable while bent forward for 20-25 reps, double drop set at the end
Several sets of close grip bench (right around inside shoulder width) for 15-20 reps, couple of heavy sets, then a light set
Seated overhead two-handed triceps extensions for 10-12 reps

Pull day:
No biceps work for nearly two months.
Now I'll "run the rack" and the end of the workout starting with 40 or 45 lb dumbbells for 10 and dropping 5 lbs each set and testing 10 seconds between.

My triceps have improved in the last few months.  I'm not saying the above will work for you, but it's a radical shift from how I've trained previously.
Maybe you need to work a radical change into your program.


----------



## trodizzle (Aug 8, 2017)

Recently I've been making sure I hit all the heads equally when working triceps. So when working them, make sure you have lifts that hit the long, medial and lateral heads. Also, add some variety when it comes to rep ranges and lifts. Currently, for this month I'm doing three lifts when I do my tricep workouts. Each lift I do for 20 reps, with a 2 min rest, for 3 total sets. I'm doing rope pushdowns to hit the long head, reverse-grip bar pulldowns to hit the medial head, then rope pushdowns (fists touching, pushing down and out) to hit the lateral heads. Good luck.


----------



## Dapadeep1 (Aug 8, 2017)

Try JM press. Worked really well for me


----------



## BigSwolePump (Aug 8, 2017)

I am going to let you in on a little secret on building arms. REPS


I don't go under 15 reps ever on triceps. They get all the heavy load they need when you work chest and shoulders. You need to pump blood in there. I wish that someone would have told me this 20 years ago. All the exercises you mentioned worked, just need to push out some reps.


----------



## Beefcake (Aug 8, 2017)

Try dips, skull crushers, pushdowns, extensions, do several different exercises until they're burnt out.


----------



## Palmetto (Aug 8, 2017)

I agree with BSP. More reps seem to do the trick for me. If I go heavy and low reps when I am done I don't have the burn.


----------



## trodizzle (Aug 8, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> I am going to let you in on a little secret on building arms. REPS
> 
> 
> I don't go under 15 reps ever on triceps. They get all the heavy load they need when you work chest and shoulders. You need to pump blood in there. I wish that someone would have told me this 20 years ago. All the exercises you mentioned worked, just need to push out some reps.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Aug 8, 2017)

trodizzle said:


>


 One of my favorite scenes :32 (18):


----------



## ToolSteel (Aug 8, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> I am going to let you in on a little secret on building arms. REPS
> 
> 
> I don't go under 15 reps ever on triceps. They get all the heavy load they need when you work chest and shoulders. You need to pump blood in there. I wish that someone would have told me this 20 years ago. All the exercises you mentioned worked, just need to push out some reps.


This^

sets of 25 for me. They've exploded.


----------



## BRICKS (Aug 10, 2017)

https://youtu.be/OQfy0G_J6hA


----------



## baitslinger (Aug 26, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> https://youtu.be/OQfy0G_J6hA


i hit all the rep ranges to get hypertrophy. I get the heavy stuff in with weighted dips, and close grip bench. I alternate, and do one or the other in every Tris workout.I like to go past failure and get some forced reps and negatives with those weighted dips. Then when i have exhausted them with the heavy stuff, i pump the snot out of them. I vary the pump exercise, and work a variety of shoulder positions. By that i mean i do pushdowns, with a variety of grips, with my elbows near my hips, or skull  crushers with dumbells or EZ curl, where my elbows are inline with my eyes, or DB or rope tri presses where my elbows are overhead. Know what i mean?

 I get the mind to muscle connection with 12-20 reps and feel those tris working.

 Mine aren't.great, but i have gotten them to grow with the above techniques!


----------



## BrutesorGods (Aug 26, 2017)

skull crushers and overhead rope pulls make my triceps blow the hell up...


----------



## Muffy (Aug 26, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> https://youtu.be/OQfy0G_J6hA



I actually opened this excited..thanks Bricks (sarcastic voice)


----------



## BRICKS (Aug 26, 2017)

Muffy said:


> I actually opened this excited..thanks Bricks (sarcastic voice)



You're welcome Muffy.:32 (20):


----------



## TheDog (Aug 30, 2017)

Good reps with proper technique, but make sure you give your body rest too


----------



## bigdog (Aug 31, 2017)

reps for sure and i like close reverse grip bench presses as a finisher to my tri's.


----------



## Z21 (Sep 6, 2017)

Could possibly be genetics, but the way you are describing them seems as if they are very unproportional try doing weighted dips helped mine tremendously and close grip bench as well. I love the pump I get from just those two exercises. I do more than that those are my favorites though.


----------

